# The All Black



## BigShed (Mar 2, 2012)

Having played around with the various processes involved in making a  kitless pen, and also making some extra tooling to make the job easier, I thought I would post one here.

I have attached some pics.






























​


----------



## redwd707 (Mar 2, 2012)

I love it, very classy!


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 2, 2012)

needs a single white feather to be an All Black

:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice one Fred but I gotta ask, why notch the clip ring if you are threading in the finial?  Was the ring too tight around the finial threads?


----------



## BigShed (Mar 2, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> Nice one Fred but I gotta ask, why notch the clip ring if you are threading in the finial?  Was the ring too tight around the finial threads?



Yep, you got it. Wanted to use an M8x1 but didn't have the tap and die (do now) so decided to use M10x1, same as for the section, but then had to cut the clip ring. No biggie.


----------



## Toni (Mar 2, 2012)

Gorgeous Pen and the pictures.....WOW!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great! Love the all black.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicely done, Fred!


----------



## RichB (Mar 2, 2012)

Very clean and rich looking.  Thanks for showing.


----------



## hewunch (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice Fred.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 2, 2012)

That pen just screams class.  Well done and some great photography to boot.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 2, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> That pen just screams class.  Well done and some great photography to boot.




I think it says class in a firm tone.:wink: It is too classy to scream.


----------



## turningfish (Mar 2, 2012)

Smooooooooth. Nice job .


----------



## ericd (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicely done.  Classic


----------



## boxerman (Mar 2, 2012)

Super nice pen.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 2, 2012)

That is a great looking  pen!


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 3, 2012)

Very Nice, Great Photos.


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great Fred, very nice.

Mike


----------



## johncrane (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done Fred! looks great:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, that is an elegant and regal looking pen...first thought that came to mind...is that one would be in the pocket of someone sitting at the end of a table in a corporate board room.  Really like the clean profile of the pen and the well defined front end of the section. Gorgeous pictures. Beautiful job Fred in all respects. Doc

Edit: Fred, What material is that?


----------



## Robert111 (Mar 3, 2012)

A pen dressed for success. Basic black. Beautiful!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicely done Fred. Right down to smoothing the sharp edges. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 3, 2012)

SUPERB!!!


----------



## BigShed (Mar 3, 2012)

First off, thank you all for your kind comments, they are appreciated.



wizard said:


> Fred, What material is that?



That is one of my own PR blanks.


----------



## EarlD (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rizaydog (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice pen.  Looks very classy.


----------



## Sataro (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice job!!!


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 3, 2012)

A TOP NOTCH PEN, TO BE SURE!!!  STUNNING!!!   THANKS FOR THE KITLESS TUTORIAL.  I'VE DONE A COUPLE, BUT HAVING THE STEP BY STEP AND NUMBERS, WILL CERTAINLY BE HELPFUL!!!


----------



## jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome pen.  But seriously, since it is an "All Black", shouldn't you be from New Zealand?  :biggrin:


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 17, 2012)

Awww....someone else already made the New Zealand comment :frown:

Beautiful pen, very simple, very clean, very sophisticated.  And congrats on front-paging it!

Ken


----------



## wizard (Apr 17, 2012)

wizard said:


> Wow, that is an elegant and regal looking pen...first thought that came to mind...is that one would be in the pocket of someone sitting at the end of a table in a corporate board room.  Really like the clean profile of the pen and the well defined front end of the section. Gorgeous pictures. Beautiful job Fred in all respects. Doc
> 
> Edit: Fred, What material is that?




Fred,
I told you what I think! :biggrin:
Thanks so much for the tutorial!!
It looks perfect on the front page!:biggrin:
CONGRATULATIONS!!:good::good:
Doc


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations Fred! Jeff read my mind. This one deserves to be Front page featured.:wink:


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 17, 2012)

drgoretex said:


> Awww....someone else already made the New Zealand comment :frown:
> 
> Beautiful pen, very simple, very clean, very sophisticated.  And congrats on front-paging it!
> 
> Ken


I got him on the first page of responses:



The Penguin said:


> needs a single white feather to be an All Black
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 17, 2012)

Fred,
Fantastic looking pen, I'm a big fan of the all black look.  Great pictures too.  They really show your work off to the highest level.  I'm interested in what you have in mind for tooling.  I liked the tutorial on cutting the threads, now I'll just have to be patient and wait to see what you have in store for us.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments, always good to get positive feedback from one's peers:good::good:

A special thank you to Jeff for putting it on the front page:highfive:


----------



## biednick (Apr 18, 2012)

The pen looks great. Not a fan ofnthe el grande section, but it looks good overall


----------

